# Merlin Frame Re-badge; cool or uncool ???



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Recently picked up a Merlin Camena frameset and decided to build it up for my wife for her birthday. For those not familiar, the Camena came out around 2008 with a geometry designed for women.

The Merlin decals needed changing, so I removed them and polished the Ti frame using Mother's Mag Polish to a nice, bright mirror finish, then built it up with Ice-Grey Ultegra components.

My wife loves Bianchi Celeste. _'It's the same color as Tiffany's Blue Box.' _ She has a few Celeste biking outfits, and we have a good time with it... so I wrapped the bars with Celeste tape and had this unused Celeste Bianchi sticker laying around, so I decided to stick it on for kicks.... 

I think it looks great, and would bet $$$ she will LOVE it. But it's not really a Bianchi.... 

*Is it cool to leave the sticker on, or is it Totally Uncool ??? *


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

redmasi said:


> I think it looks great, and would bet $$$ she will LOVE it. But it's not really a Bianchi....
> 
> *Is it cool to leave the sticker on, or is it Totally Uncool ??? *



Bike looks great!! And regardless of what anyone here thinks, if she likes it, THIS IS ALL THAT MATTERS!!!


I have to say I am getting a WTF reaction of seatpost showing in my minds eye.


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good .


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

That us one sweet bike, no matter who made it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Bike looks great.

Probably uncool, well yeah, uncool. Nobody cares though. 

Bike looks great. That's what matters I think?


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

robt57 said:


> I have to say I am getting a WTF reaction of seatpost showing in my minds eye.


Yep... set for me as I adjust everything. Have to say it rides pretty darn sweet! 
B-Day is the 17th... I think she'll like it!


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome. Though what would be more awesome would be a custom Merlin celeste sticker. But awesome as is. Why not? Cyclists take stuff too seriously. Bike looks smokin. Enjoy


----------



## spiderwj (Apr 6, 2002)

It looks great! If the mis-branding bothers you, you can Merlin decals made with Celeste.

Full disclosure: I don't like Celeste green but in the small amounts you have used it it, I like it.


----------

